

There's a little place below Kansas - bane
https://imgur.com/a/WQviU

======
jakob223
Original article that this is made up of quotes and pictures from:
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-02-04/welcome-
to...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-02-04/welcome-to-
subtropolis-the-business-complex-buried-under-kansas-city)

